# Auditing Reference Book



## solocoder (May 16, 2011)

I am looking for recommendations for a good auditing reference book. Any suggestions?  The only one I've had so far is Intellicode's  the Art of E/M.  Has anyone else used that one, and would you recommend it?


----------



## cjmusser (May 20, 2011)

I have used the Intellicode one but the one I rely on is "The Medical Record Auditor" by Deborah Grider - you can order through the AMA.  I have both the 2nd and 3rd edition.   I also use the basic CMS documentation guidelines....although basic I try to stick with them.  Some local carriers also have additional audit tools and direction. 

Christie
Internal Compliance Auditor/Physician Educator


----------

